# Have to love a neighbor like this.



## 90LX_Notch (Feb 26, 2010)

We just got hammered with a big snow storm and my neighbor told me he lost a part for his snow blower. After I finished plowing, I walked over to his house to see if I could help him. It turns out that he lost an e-clip that holds a support rod. I offered to take the rod back to my shop and thread or crossdrill it for a pin. He said he would just pickup the e-clip at the hardware store. 

Now the good part:

In appreciation for offering my services he gave me a Precision Brand steel shim assortment. It contains 15 6x12" sheets ranging from .001 to .031. A widow had given it to him and he didn't have any use for it in the HVAC field. I know I will find many uses for it.


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 26, 2010)

Well done on the shim. But more importantly keep safe  while the weather is bad, and if you get a chance lets see some pics!

Vic.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice win on the shims Bob.
It's amazing how kindness grows when seeded and cared for.


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are some snow pictures.


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures, you've had some snow there!!!

Vic.


----------



## polepenhollow (Feb 28, 2010)

What is all that White S**T.
I don't want to see a Snow.
K Liv


----------



## Maryak (Feb 28, 2010)

polepenhollow  said:
			
		

> What is all that White S**T.
> I don't want to see a Snow.
> K Liv



Humor. ??? ??? - Rating - poor.

Contentious - ??? ???

Relax Man. ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## polepenhollow (Jan 13, 2013)

Please Pardon my post. I had just finished with a tremendous amount of snow removal too. 
90LX_Notch is definitely a fortunate individual to have a helpful neighbor.

Thanks

K Liv


----------



## Beachside_Hank (Jan 13, 2013)

polepenhollow said:


> Please Pardon my post. I had just finished with a tremendous amount of snow removal too.
> 90LX_Notch is definitely a fortunate individual to have a helpful neighbor.
> 
> Thanks
> ...



I know how you felt, I lived for over 40 years up in the snow belt, saw many a scene just like it, moved to sunny Fl in 2000. Now I tell the family up there if somebody croaks put 'em on ice until July, that's the only time I'll venture north of Jacksonville.


----------

